# Advance Decline Data - ASX 200



## kid hustlr (19 July 2012)

Anyone know where I can find this data? 

I just want to maintain a 'net advancers' advance/decline chart for the asx 200 and I'm trying to work out the best way to find the data.

Is there a website which announces this each day or something?


----------



## Trembling Hand (19 July 2012)

kid hustlr said:


> Anyone know where I can find this data?
> 
> I just want to maintain a 'net advancers' advance/decline chart for the asx 200 and I'm trying to work out the best way to find the data.
> 
> Is there a website which announces this each day or something?




Yeah from me.


----------



## kid hustlr (19 July 2012)

Lol.

But one day you won't be around and I'm actually going to have to come with it on my own. I actually have the last 6 months data but going forward I won't have access to it.

At this stage my plan is to log on to commsec everyday, pull the top 200 stocks from the research section and add the data in each day. Might be difficult to consistently do this though.

Give a man a fish and you feed him for a day. Teach a man to fish and you feed him for a lifetime.


----------



## tech/a (19 July 2012)

Should come from your data supplier.
Just data have it on mine.
Om sure Premium data have it along with esignal.


----------



## kid hustlr (19 July 2012)

Just noticed thats the XAO data. This is the XJO fwiw (not including today)


----------



## kid hustlr (19 July 2012)

Cheers tech,

Will explore it more once I start paying for data.

Will make do with it manually in the mean time


----------



## Trembling Hand (19 July 2012)

kid hustlr said:


> Just noticed thats the XAO data. This is the XJO fwiw (not including today)




Nah its all the asx


----------



## kid hustlr (19 July 2012)

Trembling Hand said:


> Nah its all the asx




I'm lost.

How does the ASX200 having an average of 400 down stocks at one point??

<------ Clearly missing something


----------



## Trembling Hand (19 July 2012)

kid hustlr said:


> I'm lost.
> 
> How does the ASX200 having an average of 400 down stocks at one point??
> 
> <------ Clearly missing something




Its 10 day average of the advancers - the decliners for all ASX stocks.


----------



## kid hustlr (20 July 2012)

yup all good


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (29 September 2013)

kid hustlr said:


> yup all good




So how did you end up getting it? Thought yahoo finance might offer something along these lines but can't seem to find much.


----------

